# Nitecore Stirrer In Stock NOW!!



## Richio (27/6/17)

Morning All
*
Something new and exciting has just arrived
*
We've managed to express ship in a few pieces of these, so you can be one of the first few to get your hands on these. There's only a limited amount of these that have arrived (more coming later on) so be sure to sign up for the "out of stock notification" so you will be notified once it's live.

Click here for Specs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/6/17)

Go Go Go!


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/6/17)

Sold out already?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/6/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Sold out already?



so be sure to sign up for the "out of stock notification" so you will be notified once it's live.
I will bump this thread up an hour before it goes live for those that have requested this item and did not see this post


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/6/17)

Oops.Didn't read


----------



## Richio (28/6/17)

OP Updated


----------



## Christos (30/6/17)

@Richio, do you have extra stir bars with this? My plan is to drop one in a 500ml bottle and only retrieve it when the juice is finished. I'll need an extra 5 if I am going to order...


----------



## Richio (1/7/17)

Hi @Christos 

We have stirrer bars arriving later this week.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ringtail Vapes (4/7/17)

Christos said:


> @Richio, do you have extra stir bars with this? My plan is to drop one in a 500ml bottle and only retrieve it when the juice is finished. I'll need an extra 5 if I am going to order...


This won't work for 500ml of liquid. I checked a review and the device struggled to mix in a few drops of dye into 200ml of VG. It will work for smaller amounts of eliquid or might work better if the stir bar was longer.
Have a look at the review :

Reactions: Like 1


----------

